# Jersey Shore Open 2012



## Kian (May 29, 2012)

The Jersey Shore Open 2012 will take place on July 28, 2012 in Toms River, New Jersey, USA.*

WCA site
Competition website

*Fist pumping optional


----------



## shelley (May 29, 2012)

*Fist pumping mandatory when solving OH


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2012)

Certainly possible. 3 hours away though according to google maps. I like the event list.


----------



## Hershey (May 29, 2012)

Only one round OH, damn. Definitely going though.


----------



## Skullush (May 29, 2012)

So is it the 28th or the 29th?
Either way I'm gonna try to make this, although my friend wanted me to go to Otakon with him.


----------



## Noahaha (May 29, 2012)

3 of my four favorite events and I can't make it =[.


----------



## Jordan Johnson (May 29, 2012)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kian (May 29, 2012)

Skullush said:


> So is it the 28th or the 29th?
> Either way I'm gonna try to make this, although my friend wanted me to go to Otakon with him.


 
July 28th, the WCA site is incorrect. I will make sure it is changed.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 29, 2012)

Anything about this competition related to the TV show? It better not. 

Lol, I'll see about this competition. An hour and 40 minutes sounds like a struggle for my parents, but not to me!


----------



## Czery (May 29, 2012)

WOW! Kian's running a competition!

Time to learn big blind. 

An hour away. Should be going.


----------



## Kian (May 29, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Anything about this competition related to the TV show? It better not.



Yes. The Situation will be judging big BLD.



Czery said:


> WOW! Kian's running a competition!


 
James Markey is running the competition. I am the delegate.


----------



## CoryThigpen (May 29, 2012)

me: "Hey, there's going to be a competition in July at the Shore!"
wife: "Where?"
me: "The Toms River Branch of the Ocean County Library."
wife: <<deflated>> "Oh."
________

This is only an hour and half from Philly so I'll be there.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 29, 2012)

Kian said:


> Yes. The Situation will be judging big BLD.


 
Lol, I actually don't know anything about the show (it's just that someone in my class is obsessed with it.)
If I go, NAR will have to wait. I'm easing my goal to a sub-1 magic average, make the cutoff for 5x5 and get a BLD success.

By the way, Noah and Colin, if you're reading this, I learned M2 and got a success with it!


----------



## Divineskulls (May 29, 2012)

I'll be going. Only about an hour from me. Hoping to beat my 55 4x4 single from Captain's Cove. :3


----------



## BlueDevil (May 29, 2012)

I repeat myself:



BlueDevil said:


> Why are all of the summer competitions at least 4 hours south of me?!?! Guess I'll just have to wait until Fall.


----------



## JyH (May 29, 2012)

Kian said:


> Yes. The Situation will be judging big BLD.



I prefer The Situasian.


----------



## cityzach (May 29, 2012)

Awesome. I will most likely be going to this.

EDIT: Definitively going.


----------



## a small kitten (May 29, 2012)

Why not.


----------



## HelpCube (May 29, 2012)

Since it's during the summer I might be able to go, it'll be tough but it's an hour closer than Captain's Cove was .


----------



## Bob (May 29, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> I repeat myself:


 
There's nothing north of me worth visiting.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (May 29, 2012)

As an NJ cuber, I'm going there no matter what. Since there's 4x4 BLD, that pumps me up hardcore. Toms Rivers is only an hour away from where I live, and all I have to do is take the parkway.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 29, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Since it's during the summer I might be able to go, it'll be tough but it's an hour closer than Captain's Cove was .


 5hours, 300 miles. Hopefully we can car pool if one of us isn't able to get a generous ride from a parent. 
BLD! BLD! BLD!


----------



## HelpCube (May 29, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> 5hours, 300 miles. Hopefully we can car pool if one of us isn't able to get a generous ride from a parent.
> BLD! BLD! BLD!


 
Hey, if we drive 100 on the highway we should get there in 3 hours, that's not too bad .


----------



## brandbest1 (May 30, 2012)

And yay the Quaffle is going  (i mean waffo)


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 30, 2012)

ya I'll be there.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 30, 2012)

Gaaahhh, just realized that I probably can't make it due to a vacation in Asia for practically a month. We might come back home earlier, but I don't know. (wwaaaaa) oh well. Just hope that there's that SJC competition in the summer!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 30, 2012)

Should be good competition for BLD.


----------



## cityzach (May 30, 2012)

Are there any competitions planned before this one?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 30, 2012)

Nothing between River Hill and this.


----------



## cityzach (May 30, 2012)

Darn


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 30, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Nothing between River Hill and this.



No Statue comp?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 31, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> No Statue comp?


 
Nope.


----------



## CoryThigpen (May 31, 2012)

James, the 1;30.00 cutoff for the 4x4 is just plain mean for n00bs like myself, but after your dramatic rendition from MIT I'm sure you'll be the first to cut me off.

... and it looks like SJC Summer will have Clock! Yes!


----------



## Skullush (May 31, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> James, the 1;30.00 cutoff for the 4x4 is just plain mean for n00bs like myself, but after your dramatic rendition from MIT I'm sure you'll be the first to cut me off.
> 
> ... and it looks like SJC Summer will have Clock! Yes!


 
1:30 is very generous around here


----------



## mrjames113083 (May 31, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> James, the 1;30.00 cutoff for the 4x4 is just plain mean for n00bs like myself, but after your dramatic rendition from MIT I'm sure you'll be the first to cut me off.


 
Sorry man. I feel that cutoff times inspire improvement. If you want a real cutoff horribleness, watch my 7x7 at last year's Hackley Compeition. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBUemeFCXNo


----------



## cityzach (Jun 29, 2012)

1 month until the competition!


----------



## Czery (Jun 29, 2012)

Coming! (99% sure)

Also bringing my sister, who only wants to do magic and nothing else. I convinced her to take up 3x3 as well (why would anyone go to competition just to do 5 magic solves? People these days...)


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2012)

Czery said:


> Coming! (99% sure)
> 
> Also bringing my sister, who only wants to do magic and nothing else. I convinced her to take up 3x3 as well (why would anyone go to competition just to do 5 magic solves? People these days...)



I've probably done that at about 10 competitions or so.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 29, 2012)

Czery said:


> Coming! (99% sure)
> 
> Also bringing my sister, who only wants to do magic and nothing else. I convinced her to take up 3x3 as well (why would anyone go to competition just to do 5 magic solves? People these days...)



My brother only competed in magic and master magic


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 1, 2012)

I still hope I can make this competition! My family is still not sure when we're coming back to the U.S., and (of course) they said this is too far away .


----------



## Aero (Jul 8, 2012)

I might be there. I happen to be in Manhattan that week so if I can convince my parents to Toms River before we return home to Toronto I might be able to go


----------



## cityzach (Jul 8, 2012)

Aero said:


> I might be there. I happen to be in Manhattan that week



ohhey I live in Manhattan


----------



## jonlin (Jul 8, 2012)

Going!


----------



## cityzach (Jul 14, 2012)

81 people registered so far 0_o


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 14, 2012)

cityzach said:


> 81 people registered so far 0_o



Yay it looks like I might be able to go cause I'm leaving for New York in two days!
Did I list my goals? I'll list it now:
2x2: sub-6
3x3: break pb average (around sub-17)
4x4: get an average (sub-1:25)
5x5: get an average
3x3 OH: sub-40
3x3 BLD: sub-3 success
Pyraminx: sub-10 (clearly podium is not happening)
4x4 BLD: success
Magic: sub-1
M.Magic: break my horrible competition pb


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 14, 2012)

90% chance I'll be going. If so, Goals:

2x2- lol, I guess beat my competition PB 
3x3- um. sub-15 average, but that won't be happening XD
4x4- at least 2 sub-1 singles. Sub-1:05 average
5x5- get an average, sub-2:10 single 
Magic- sub-1.20 average. 
Master Magic <3 - Podium. 1st and 2nd are already take by you know who


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 14, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> 90% chance I'll be going. If so, Goals:
> 
> 2x2- lol, I guess beat my competition PB
> 3x3- um. sub-15 average, but that won't be happening XD
> ...



I'm taking M.Magic podium if I don't mess up  its on.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 14, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I'm taking M.Magic podium if I don't mess up  its on.



Yeah, hopefully I won't mess up either 0.0
What do you average?


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 14, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Yeah, hopefully I won't mess up either 0.0
> What do you average?



I'd say sub-2.7.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 14, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I'd say sub-2.7.



Yeah, Ishmam averages something like sub-2.2 xD


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 14, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Yeah, Ishmam averages something like sub-2.2 xD



Eh. I can get singles like that. But I'm more like 2.30ish
But master magic is first D; no warm-up time </3


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 14, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Eh. I can get singles like that. But I'm more like 2.30ish
> But master magic is first D; no warm-up time </3



Practice on the car ride from your hotel


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 14, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Practice on the car ride from your hotel



The hotel is 1 minute away...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 14, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> The hotel is 1 minute away...



Then you can get over 20 solves in xD


----------



## Skullush (Jul 14, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Practice on the car ride from your hotel



Is he going to use the dashboard for his surface? 
Anyway
2x2: sub 5
3x3: sub 14
4x4: sub 1:10
5x5: sub 2:10
3BLD: sub 1:40
4BLD: sub 15min
OH: sub 25
Sucks that there's no pyra, but that's alright


----------



## cityzach (Jul 14, 2012)

2x2: sub 5
3x3: sub 14
4x4: sub 1
5x5: sub 1:50
OH: sub 30 single, sub 35 average
BLD: Success
Magic: Sub 1 single, not fail average
Master Magic: 1.8x single 1.9x average


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 15, 2012)

Too bad pyraminx got cancelled and all the cutoffs got lowered, even though I can still make them 

Hopefully, I won't get 83 competitors at CSP Fall...


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jul 15, 2012)

As of 7/14, 83 competitors. I don't expect all of them to show up, but this is crazy when we didn't think we'd get more than 50 and we're still 2 weeks out. 

Sorry about pyraminx, but it had to be done. And lowering the cutoff times is the only way to make sure everything gets in. It's going to be awesome, and I hope highly competitive. Maybe we can consider this tournament to be a tune-up for Nationals the weekend after?


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Registered! See you all there!



MirzaCubing said:


> Eh. I can get singles like that. But I'm more like 2.30ish
> But master magic is first D; no warm-up time </3



Lol, I'm actually starting to care less about Magics since it is such a lame event and paying more practice towards Square-1 cause I'm a algorithm nerd like that.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 15, 2012)

It's two in the morning, I'm still practicing mega, and it's time for GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAALS:
2x2: Don't care/don't care
3x3: sub-12/sub-14
4x4: sub-53/sub-1
OH: sub-25/sub-27
BLD: Success
And that's all I'm competing in.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Another goal: Learn all CLL's by Jersey Shore I have like 7 more to go.

So this is in a library eh? Will lunch be provided?


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jul 15, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> So this is in a library eh? Will lunch be provided?



Lunch will not be provided. However, food can be brought into the hall we are in and there are several food establishments close including a dunkin donuts in the lobby of the building.


----------



## jonlin (Jul 15, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Another goal: Learn all CLL's by Jersey Shore I have like 7 more to go.
> 
> So this is in a library eh? Will lunch be provided?



What do you expect w/ no registration fee?


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 15, 2012)

jonlin said:


> What do you expect w/ no registration fee?



I expect an extremely competitive competition (lol lamest comeback ever)


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey guys I'm coming to Jersey Shore Open 2012. And I came back to this forum.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 15, 2012)

shoot1510 said:


> Hey guys I'm coming to Jersey Shore Open 2012. And I came back to this forum.



welcome back!


----------



## Aero (Jul 16, 2012)

Cubing for 3 months so this is my first competition
Single/Average
2x2 Sub8/Sub10
3x3 Sub30/Sub35


----------



## Czery (Jul 16, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Registered! See you all there!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm actually starting to care less about Magics since it is such a lame event and paying more practice towards Square-1 cause I'm a algorithm nerd like that.



Magic is an awesome event. It's speed in its purest form. 

Goals:

Attempt 3BLD
Attempt 4BLD
5BLD: SUCCESS (probably not)
5x5: cutoff times
Sq-1 sub 20.

EDIT: derp. no sq1 :0


----------



## cityzach (Jul 16, 2012)

Czery said:


> Magic is an awesome event. It's speed in its purest form.
> 
> Goals:
> 
> ...



Yay magic 
And sq-1 isn't an event...


----------



## cityzach (Jul 20, 2012)

91 competitors 0_O it's gonna be an intense competition!


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 20, 2012)

cityzach said:


> 91 competitors 0_O it's gonna be an intense competition!



The actual number of people that actually show up is probably going to be a little smaller though


----------



## cityzach (Jul 20, 2012)

bigbee99 said:


> The actual number of people that actually show up is probably going to be a little smaller though



True but there's still going to be a lot of competitors


----------



## jonlin (Jul 21, 2012)

Goals for this comp:
2x2: Sub 3/Sub 5
3x3: Sub 13/Sub 15
4x4: Sub 1:05/Sub 1:10
5x5: Sub 2:30
Magic: Sub 1.5 avg
BLD: Sub 4


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 21, 2012)

This is random and severely unlikely, but if anyone is coming from the Chicago area and you see this within 24 hours, please message me.

and btw, I know at least 2 people that haven't registered yet. Almost at 100.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wait... when was pyraminx cancelled? I was considering driving up but I may have to reconsider haha. This IS a humongous competition though...


----------



## cityzach (Jul 21, 2012)

flee135 said:


> Wait... when was pyraminx cancelled? I was considering driving up but I may have to reconsider haha. This IS a humongous competition though...



Pyraminx was cancelled 7/14 because of the large amount of competitors.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jul 22, 2012)

I wonder what the largest first-time competition ever was in WCA.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 22, 2012)

Lets try and make sure this competition doesn't turn out like princeton 2008 kkthx.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 22, 2012)

Does anyone going happen to have a spare set of cubesmith bright pyraminx stickers that they'd be willing to sell?


----------



## jonlin (Jul 22, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Lets try and make sure this competition doesn't turn out like princeton 2008 kkthx.



What happened then


----------



## Kian (Jul 22, 2012)

jonlin said:


> What happened then



There were roughly 12 billion people competing in a closet and we were hopelessly far behind.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 22, 2012)

Is the venue large? And will there be tables?


----------



## Czery (Jul 23, 2012)

From the virtual tour guide:



Ocean County Library - Toms River said:


> Mancini Hall programming center is named for James J. Mancini. The hall can seat *250* people in one large room or can be separated in to two individual rooms.



It doesn't look that big though...


----------



## CuberKyle (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey guys! I just moved to New Jersey from California and I can't wait to meet all of you


----------



## cityzach (Jul 23, 2012)

CuberKyle said:


> Hey guys! I just moved to New Jersey from California and I can't wait to meet all of you



You skate? I do too.
Welcome to East Coast competitions


----------



## Aero (Jul 23, 2012)

flying from toronto to new york tomorow. cant wait until saturday to meet you guys


----------



## Kian (Jul 24, 2012)

CuberKyle said:


> Hey guys! I just moved to New Jersey from California and I can't wait to meet all of you



Welcome! Be sure to introduce yourself to people at the tournament. We are always happy to have new people. And South Plainfield, huh? I live about 10 miles from you.


----------



## Skullush (Jul 24, 2012)

Skullush said:


> 2x2: sub 5
> 3x3: sub 14
> 4x4: sub 1:10
> 5x5: sub 2:10
> ...



I already beat the majority of these last weekend, so...

3BLD: Podium
4BLD: Success

That's what I'm going for now


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 25, 2012)

Turns out I'm going! Will register in the morning.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 25, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Turns out I'm going! Will register in the morning.



See you there


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 25, 2012)

cityzach said:


> See you there



I cannot wait! We can have magic races or speed stack races.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 25, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> I cannot wait! We can have magic races or speed stack races.



That's my dream!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 26, 2012)

oddly enough, if anyone has red ss6 stickers that I could buy/have/borrow for a very long time without a likely return/etc, it would make me quite happy.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 26, 2012)

Over 100 people registered :0
Getting really pumped up for this though


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 26, 2012)

Are the Cutoff times for 4x4 and 5x5 hard cutoffs, or times needed to get a full average in?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 26, 2012)

ender9994 said:


> Are the Cutoff times for 4x4 and 5x5 hard cutoffs, or times needed to get a full average in?



Probably for the average, saying that they're about where an average sub-20 solver would be averaging. Hard cut-offs are typically much higher, to allow slower people to have some solves registered in the WCA.


----------



## Kian (Jul 26, 2012)

ender9994 said:


> Are the Cutoff times for 4x4 and 5x5 hard cutoffs, or times needed to get a full average in?



They are average cutoffs. There are many people signed up, however, and everything is subject to change.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 26, 2012)

Kian said:


> They are average cutoffs. There are many people signed up, however, and everything is subject to change.



Will a change most likely occur?


----------



## Bob (Jul 26, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Will a change most likely occur?



I'm betting yes.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jul 26, 2012)

With approx 100 competitors + family we will certainly be at max capacity. I bet James had no idea there would be such a large turnout when he booked the venue. The avg needed to advance to round 2 on 3x3 is going to be ridiculous!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 26, 2012)

osht that's this weekend...will not make anymore =(


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jul 26, 2012)

Military duty calls so I have to back out. Too bad. I've been looking forward to this for a while. Really a bummer, but I hope you guys keep all of this in perspective. Someone died of an IED and is flying into Dover AFB on Saturday. I will be escorting the family. 

Bob/James, will be in touch for possible refund. Was this a pre-pay competition? I can't seem to remember.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 26, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> Was this a pre-pay competition? I can't seem to remember.



It was free


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bob said:


> I'm betting yes.



I assumed as much. That is a crazy amount of competitors. Should be a very fun filled day though. 

So does anyone have any cubes, lube, or misc. cubing items that they are planning on selling?


----------



## jonlin (Jul 27, 2012)

ender9994 said:


> I assumed as much. That is a crazy amount of competitors. Should be a very fun filled day though.
> 
> So does anyone have any cubes, lube, or misc. cubing items that they are planning on selling?



I want CRC, a master magic, or a 6x6.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jul 27, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> With approx 100 competitors + family we will certainly be at max capacity. I bet James had no idea there would be such a large turnout when he booked the venue. The avg needed to advance to round 2 on 3x3 is going to be ridiculous!



I was originally told we would not get more than 50 competitors. When we got past 70, changes had to be made. Now we're at 106 as of me typing this. Crazy. It shall be awesome.


----------



## jonlin (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm helping you, no matter what happens.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 27, 2012)

Registration is closed, but can I still register for BLD when I get there? I didn't think I would compete when I registered, but I've decided I want to now, and I can't edit my registration since the site says it's closed.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jul 28, 2012)

Vinny said:


> Registration is closed, but can I still register for BLD when I get there? I didn't think I would compete when I registered, but I've decided I want to now, and I can't edit my registration since the site says it's closed.



Just let the person know when you check in.


----------



## Jordan Johnson (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey it's Jordan, so when should I arrive and can you pull me out of OH?


----------



## cityzach (Jul 28, 2012)

Jordan Johnson said:


> Hey it's Jordan, so when should I arrive



Look at the schedule


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 28, 2012)

Woot, can't wait for this to start tomorrow. I haven't competed in a while so it will be good to get back into it. I checked into my hotel today and am getting in some last minute cubing. I am always open to trades/buying cubes so anyone feel free to come up and chat me up.

Doug Gromek


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry to say this so late, but I can't come. My parents and I just can't justify 9 hours of driving for a competition with all the competitions coming up. Hope the organizers see this.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 28, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Sorry to say this so late, but I can't come. My parents and I just can't justify 9 hours of driving for a competition with all the competitions coming up. Hope the organizers see this.



I'm planning on getting there early, so if they don't know already, I can tell James.


----------



## Kian (Jul 28, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Sorry to say this so late, but I can't come. My parents and I just can't justify 9 hours of driving for a competition with all the competitions coming up. Hope the organizers see this.



I got it.


----------



## Jordan Johnson (Jul 28, 2012)

Good luck, see you there!!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 28, 2012)

Is the parking garage address 129 Hooper Ave? Just want to double check


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 29, 2012)

So, what major events happened? I'm sorry I couldn't make it (i know i should have told james beforehand). My parents had last-minute changes with renovating the house so I couldn't go. Something important should have happened, because every competition I don't go to on the east coast something major happens.

Btw I changed my avatar.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 29, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> So, what major events happened? I'm sorry I couldn't make it (i know i should have told james beforehand). My parents had last-minute changes with renovating the house so I couldn't go. Something important should have happened, because every competition I don't go to on the east coast something major happens.
> 
> Btw I changed my avatar.



All I know is what rowe and zach posted on facebook:


Zach said:


> JSO:
> 2x2: 2.28 single, crap avg
> 3x3: 10.94 single, 12.93 avg, made it to finals
> 4x4: 58 avg
> ...





Rowe said:


> Jersey Shore Open
> 5x5, 1:18.68 average, 1:12.28 single
> .5 from beating dan cohen


----------



## jonlin (Jul 29, 2012)

JSO:
2x2: 3rd with 3.97 avg 
3x3: CRAP
4x4: 1:12 avg beating my original by 6 seconds(4 solves had OLL parity)
5x5: BAD
BLD: BAD
4BLD: BAD
Magic: 11.9 avg because I was joking with OH magic


----------



## cityzach (Jul 29, 2012)

Really fun competition  The room was pretty cold though.
My only bad thing is I was off by a J-perm on my first BLD attempt


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 30, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Really fun competition  The room was pretty cold though.
> My only bad thing is I was off by a J-perm on my first BLD attempt


It was cold and crowed and the lighting was poor when the rain started/later in the day. Other than that, the comp was good I guess.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 30, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> It was cold and crowed and the lighting was poor when the rain started/later in the day. Other than that, the comp was good I guess.



I like how you didn't say a single word to me in person


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 30, 2012)

cityzach said:


> I like how you didn't say a single word to me in person



I walked up to the table while you were doing mastermagic. You didn't look up or anything though.  
Why didn't you say a single thing to me in person?


----------



## cityzach (Jul 30, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> I walked up to the table while you were doing mastermagic. You didn't look up or anything though.
> Why didn't you say a single thing to me in person?



I didn't see you, I was trying to focus on my solves 
I have nothing to say to you. You comment on almost everything I post on here so you seem to have a lot to say to me.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 30, 2012)

cityzach said:


> I didn't see you, I was trying to focus on my solves
> I have nothing to say to you. You comment on almost everything I post on here so you seem to have a lot to say to me.



Exactly! I tend to reply to what you say. Since you didn't say much (that I heard, or to me), I didn't have much to say to you.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jul 30, 2012)

Stuck at Dover Air Force Base and unable to make it to the Shore, I held my own competition. Since nobody showed up I was guaranteed an appearance in the finals. Here are the results:

Round 1: 17.66, 18.66, 17.94, 17.50, 21.02 - Ao5 18.08 
Round 2: 21.63, 14.93, 19.96, 17.09, 19.55 - Ao5 18.86
Round 3: 15.75, 24.55, 16.36, 18.93, 16.72 - Ao5 17.33

Set "competition" PBs in single and average. Yay. Wish I could have been there!


----------



## Kian (Jul 30, 2012)

Results are posted.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Why wasn't I there? sigh


----------

